# Looking for something different than camber



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Since you're curious about different, and catch-free profiles, take a look at Neversummer. Their CRC profile is very catch-free, but still provides nice carving ability. 

I usually ride canber dominant aggressive boards, but I take my NS Type Two whenever I'm lazy, ill or hungover, or just feel like mocking around, cos it's close to impossible to catch an edge with it, but it still rides great if I concentrate


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Of all the rocker boards I prefer the hybrid CRC boards that have aggressive camber on the outside of the feet. Mervin's C2x profile and the Never Summer Ripsaw profile are my favorites. Anything more rocker dominant than that feels a bit unstable at speed or on jumps. My go to rocker board is a Gnu Space Case and I love it. It could be a one-board quiver for me and I'd be happy enough although I'd miss camber.

If you're just looking for a more forgiving camber board something on the more flexible end could work. I just picked up a Rome Buckshot for dirt cheap and haven't ridden it yet, but it's pretty damn flexible and easy to butter around the living room. I expect it's gonna be a fun and playful board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you're rocker curious and have been on camber solely, look at camrock. 3BT is definitely different, but it's just different. I really recommend looking to try 3BT before buying it. And while stuff that has rocker between the feet is certainly good and fun, it drives very different than camber. Same thing there, you are gonna wanna test that out first. Camrock is pretty safe. Adds some rocker playfulness but generally speaking it still drives like camber. 

If you're looking for a do everything camrock look at the Yes Greats, Yes Typo, Jones Mtn Twin, Ride Wildlife, Salomon Assassin Pro, DC Mega.


----------



## Sence (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks for the input and tips!

I'm not that concerned about stability at speed, I really want a board for hitting natural terrain jumps and to improve my switch and buttering game. Something that will let me do things a bit flawed without biting back aggresively. 

Gonna check out your recomendations!


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm similar to you, been riding for a long time on camber only.

A couple years back I bought a yes standard which is camrock and love it. Can carve like camber, but the rocker at the ends has helped me learn switch and some basic spins and butters, and is better in powder too

I did buy a rocker board recently in the sale but don't like it. I guess I'm too conditioned to camber

Haven't tried CRC


----------



## Sence (Nov 14, 2018)

@bazman Yeah, I feel like that's what will happen for me as well. Going full rocker will probably end in dissapointment. Maybe safer to go with, as you say, a more "friendly" camber variant.

Regarding the profiles:

CRC = camber/rocker/camber?
camrock = camber/rocker/camber?

So many names for the same stuff out there!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sence said:


> Maybe safer to go with, as you say, a more "friendly" camber variant.
> 
> Regarding the profiles:
> 
> ...


*No!!*

*Camrock:* is generally some mellower, less aggressive version of camber between the feet with some level of transitioning to rocker at the tip and/or tail. A few Different variations are available. Some with more aggressive camber, some with more or less rocker at the tips. 

I actually have & ride all three types of decks. 

A 2011 full camber Arbor Roundhouse. (My first board.) 
A Neversummer CrC 2012 Proto (My second and _Go To_ ride for several seasons!) 
And recently a 2016 _camrock_ Jones Explorer! I *Love* this board. 

It's worth mentioning that I also had a Rome Garage Rocker for a few seasons. You might consider one of these. 

That board was a true twin, Flat to rocker deck. Flat between the bindings, rocker at the tips. Now *that* board was fun to play on. Much more flexible than my other rides. Easy peezy to butter & spin! Rode super sweet on soft groomers or fresh. It had another big advantage in that it is not at all an expensive deck. +\- $200!! 

It was an easy riding, fun board. But it was not great at holding an edge at high speed or in really hard, icy conditions. 

All of this is going to come down to personal preference. And errbody's right in that you should really try and demo a few of these profiles if you can before deciding. (...only board I actually tried before I buyed was the Proto!)  :shrug:


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Sence said:


> CRC = camber/rocker/camber?
> camrock = camber/rocker/camber?


Camrock = rocker/camber/rocker aka RCR


----------



## Sence (Nov 14, 2018)

Ops, yeah I meant to write camrock as rocker/camber/rocker... 

Yeah, I would really love to demo a few boards but unfortunately it seems impossible in my country. And I don't live near slopes so can't be really plan for one if they have a demo... Sucks, really.

It doesn't need to be noob friendly, not a pro by any stretch of the imagination, but can hold my own quite well through speed and jumps. It sounds like a RCR or a friendier camber with up fenders or the like might be where it's at for me

Thanks again for all the tips and your knowledge!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

crc works best with snow where you can get an edge (not boiler plate ice)...so firm, soft and powder, it is easier to ride the nose or tail, it forces you to dial in your body alignment, stacking and dynamic riding. 

ime, with camber once you figure it out, you can let the board do alot of the driving...big o Cadillac vs full rocker, you have to drive the squirrel vs crc is in between and acts more like a small sports car that is responsive to the driver's input...and rcr is "camber lite"...c3 camber is also camber lite and ur better off on straight up traditional camber. There is also S-camber...which is a longer rocker/early rise nose and then camber under foot and with perhaps a shorter cambered tail or taper and this works great for a more aggressive fr pow machine but is not quite good for the deeeep pow as a full deeep (say over 20"+) pow specific board.


----------

